# Acer Aspire M3641 Motherboard



## sybo (Mar 12, 2012)

I am trying to install a samsung 1TB Hdd into this computer. It is loaded with Windows XP but gets the dreaded blue screen of death after the welcome screen, I am able to run this drive on my 2 test computers but it fails on the Aspire.

I am trying to find out what motherboard lays inside this model of computer so I can obtain the manual to see if I need to alter the jumpers to fit a Hdd as big as 1TB.

Any help would be gratefully received.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the problem may lie with the motherboards bios / sata drives dont have jumpers


are you adding this drive as an extra storage drive? or are you replacing the original drive?

does the original drive still work and are you connecting the new 1TB drive to the same sata port on the motherboard & using the same hard drive cable?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

CPU-Z "might" ID the Mobo but try linderman's suggestions.
CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting


----------



## sybo (Mar 12, 2012)

I am putting this drive in as a sole drive, however I cannot get any drive to load any windows operating system on this pc. I am assuming that it is a motherboard or BIOS problem and that is why I am trying to get hold of the manual. I have identified the board as a MSI MCP73PV, but cannot find the manual available on the MSI website. Any pointers that I can get would be useful. The original drive wasn't in the pc carcass, but am using the cable attached to the port, so again an assumption that it is the same port.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

did you set the *boot device *to "dvd rom" drive (first boot device) in the bios so it will boot to the windows set-up disk prior to failing to boot into an unprepared blank hard drive?


----------

